# Famous band DVD > A Life



## Melclin (Dec 23, 2010)

So I'm doing some event first aid stuff at [Major Stadium] for a concert by [Massively famous band] that was being filmed for their DVD, and one of the event people wander over to me side-of-stage and mentions that one of the spot light operators that they hang from the rigging appears to be unconscious and isn't responding to radio calls. 

He tells me then that they are going to lower her down in intermission to check on her which is in 4-5 songs. I tell him that if shes unconscious, she needs to come now. 

Can't. Gotta wait until intermission. I explain that if she's unconscious, her condition could very well be life threatening and waiting 4-5 songs could kill her. He shrugs and walks off. 

So I had my partner radio for a bloke who looks a little more authoritative than me. He arrives with all the shinny stuff on his shoulder and a mustache that could kill a man, swears loudly when I tell him whats going on and walks straight through the stage doors out onto the stage area in full view of the tens of thousands of people. The organizers pounced and some "robust discussion" ensued. 

They eventually shone another spotlight on the operator and it turns out she had fallen asleep and had not been answering her radio because her head set was broken. 

Good to know a [massively famous band] concert and DVD is more important than a human life


----------



## abckidsmom (Dec 23, 2010)

Dude.


----------



## EMDispatch (Jan 10, 2011)

Wow...
I was involved in the 140th Manassas, VA Civil War Reenactment. Which at the time they were filming some footage for a small video and an upcoming feature film. Unfortunately weather didn't cooperate providing us with insane heat and humidity. The result was probably a good 2-300 reenactors suffering major heat emergencies (Myself included). I'll give credit to the local agencies and event coordinators, they did a great job. The coordinators weren't idiots about the whole thing, they let ambulances on the field, and when we "played dead"  we sat back up to assure the personnel watching that we were legitimate casualties... Pretty much shot the film footage to hell, but everyone was safe. I can't believe anyone would risk anothers safety like that.


----------



## MrBrown (Jan 10, 2011)

Bro seriously .... thats bad


----------

